
iOS 11 May Complicate Border Searches - aaronbrethorst
https://lawfareblog.com/ios-11-may-complicate-border-searches
======
mikestew
Complicate border searches for whom? Sounds to me like it'll make my border
crossing easier (if it has any effect at all). Even if they trick me into
unlocking the phone, they won't be able to pull the data off of it without a
passcode, a passcode that so far seems to be protected by the 5th Amendment.

------
sandstrom
The heading should be:

    
    
       iOS 11 may increase privacy at border crossings

------
valuearb
Nice to have a device vendor that doesn't have a financial incentive to share
your personal information.

